# My Thomson Tg585v7 DSL Modem not accepting default User ID & Password



## mairaj2cool (May 9, 2009)

I brought Thomson Tg585v7 DSL Modem, i formated my system & it delets the user id which i put to access the modem. The default id is also not accepting what should i do now? Any body can help me to access this modem.


----------



## belfasteddie (Aug 4, 2007)

Do a Factory reset.
Turn the Power button off.
Insert a pin in the hole(next to the Power button)
Turn on power ans hold the pin in for 30 seconds.


----------



## ooombaz (Jan 16, 2010)

hi there

i have read that v7 of the thomson gateway does not need to restart and reset it 
just press the reset bottom till the power led is red (about 7 seconds)

this is from the manual i have tried it and it worked for me i hope that it work for you all


----------

